# How painful was your labor/birth?



## Blue_star

I'v never had a baby before, this would be my first. But i'm wondering what labor is like I would be having mine in a hospital.

I'v heard you can die from it as well which worries me.


----------



## Rhiannon

Blue_star said:


> I'v never had a baby before, this would be my first. But i'm wondering what labor is like I would be having mine in a hospital.
> 
> I'v heard you can die from it as well which worries me.

its the worst pain youll ever feel in your life.

but - it dissapears as soon as your LO is born :) and the pain is soon forgotten so that youll want to do it all over again hehe.

there are risks of dying but i think they are very very low, dont worry xx


----------



## elvira

It's different for everyone. People are always keen to share 'horror' stories. For me, it was uncomfortable, intense and haaaaaaaaaard work, yes, but the best experience of my life. Don't forget there's a load of pain meds you can have if needed. And never underestimate the power of breathing and relaxation!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I found the pain excruciating- torture! 

BUT I didn't get to hospital until I was 7cm dialated and only had gas and air from that point until a minute before he came out and they gave me a spinal injection to perform an episiotomy. 

If I could go back and do it again I would have gotten to the hospital way earlier and had gas and air through the earlier contractions then asked for the epidural much earlier (it was bliss once I'd been numbed) 

I think I would have coped much better if that had happened. Don't worry, at the hospital you're in good hands.. dying from labour is so rare and only really happens in places where they don't have the same sort of care as we do. And there are lots of pain relief methods to help with the pain (which, at the end of the day, is only a day or so in contrast to the lifetime you have with your baby) 

My advice is to just read as much as you can about labour from a book or a website or whatever.. the more knowledge you have, the more prepared you'll feel and it'll be less scary! xx


----------



## ohbananas

Of course labour is painful, it stinks! But realistically women have been giving birth for thousands of years! If it was that bad we would be extinct by now. Also, as the other ladies have pointed out, the pain disappears as soon as baby is out and pain meds are available in abundance!


----------



## NuKe

yes it hurts like hell, but I didn't find it unbearable. it feels exactly like period cramps only X a million, it's not a sharp pain or anything. plus if you're open to pain relief that should take away some worry? yes you can die from it, but it's a very VERY small risk.


----------



## ohbananas

NuKe said:


> yes it hurts like hell, but I didn't find it unbearable. it feels exactly like period cramps only X a million, it's not a sharp pain or anything. plus if you're open to pain relief that should take away some worry? yes you can die from it, but it's a very VERY small risk.

Just a note... my contractions felt NOTHING like period cramps. They were all in my lower back/tail bone.


----------



## hellohefalump

I won't lie... the pain was excruciating, I truly thought I was dying at the time it was so painful. 

However, afterwards when it's gone away it does seem worth it to have your baby and you'd do it again if you had to!

Don't worry about dying during it, if you're in hospital then there are so many doctors on hand and they will take good care of you. I had complications and started bleeding very heavily (I was never in danger of dying though!) and suddenly the room was FULL of people, they came so quickly because the midwife has an emergency button they can press.


----------



## amjon

It really wasn't all that bad. I honestly didn't even know I was in active labor. I was expecting it to be much worse, so thought that couldn't be it, then my daughter came.


----------



## LadybugV4

Everyone's experience really is different. I thought it was going to be horrible, but just like I told my Dr. I would go through that 20 times. I had quite a few complications too, the worst for me was the beginning because I couldn't stop throwing up at home, my contractions started 1-2 min apart, and i found those to be the most painful plus we live an hr away from the closest hosp. We got to the Hosp. and I had SUPER high BP but only 1cm. So they gave me the Epid. I skipped over the 2-8 cm with little pain. Then the meds wore off right as they set me up to push. 14 hrs of labor and 8 min of pushing and my daughter came out. I never forgot the feeling of it all, but at the time you do forget everything the moment you see your baby:cloud9: 

In truth you can die from anything right, but with the knowledge they have these days it's extremely low odds.
You'll do absolutely great!:thumbup:


----------



## tu123

Different for everyone. My labour kicked off very fast and the contractions were one after another (none of this waiting until they are ten mins apart before calling the MW). My body went into shock, i went grey, had palpitations and passed out on the loo. But i went from 0 to 6cm in two hours which was intense-despite my TENS.


----------



## Danielleee

It was the most pain i have ever been in, but was also the best & most rewarding pain & i would do it all again in an instant :flower: x


----------



## ems

At the time I thought the pain would never end, it hurt like I cant explain. Then you get a moment of calm, to sort yourself out in preparation for the next pain. In my mind I was thinking 'one step closer to her being born'. The moment she was given to me I forgot the pain and decided I wanted more children. If it was really that bad everyone would be childless or stop at one. :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

Mine was intense, but I wouldnt' say it was painful. I've had toothaces worse than labor and childbirth.


----------



## robinator

My contractions were very painful, but still bearable, until I hit 7 cm. Then I asked for an epidural, as they were coming triple back-to-back and I couldn't take it anymore!!


----------



## ebayfreak

Ever had cramp in your calf? Thats what my contracions felt like, more annoying than anything. Definately not the worst pain Ive experienced, recovering from having my tonsils removed was worse and also the time my horse kicked me too. Positive thinking helps and have a good birthing partner who will keep you on the straight and narrow .


----------



## stardust599

It was the most excruitiating pain in my life, I honestly thought the pain was going to kill me. I didn't think anyone could survive what I was going through. I can't compare it to anything, I've never felt anything close. I had two doses of morphine too.

It was nothing like period pains for me. It was like someone had a raw rope tightening it around my insides and stabbing me with a knife. And there was no break between contractions so as one faded away another started.

BUT

It seems to be all over very quickly, I'm doing it again so it couldn't have been that bad right?


----------



## UkCath

I think the cramp in your leg is a good analogy because when you get a cramp like that and it goes then it suddenly goes completely. In between contractions you feel fine. Then when you get to the pushing stage its like running a marathon you get exhausted and feel you can't do it but then you get to meet your baby and its the best feeling in the world.


----------



## EstelSeren

Honestly, I don't really remember the pain! I just remember it being really hard work and exhausting! I managed on just TENS during the latent phase and a bit of gas and air at the start of my active labour but I did most of it, including pushing, on nothing at all! I did ask for an epidural but I think that was mostly because I wanted a rest! It kind of felt like hitting the wall when you go for a run or long walk when you just want it to be over but you have to get through it! I think I felt more pain afterwards when I was recovering and the hormones and heavy duty painkillers had worn off! I do have a fairly high pain threshold though- I was refusing pain meds after I had my appendix out! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## xsadiex

Most of the 37 hours was really bad peroid pains. They got worse and worse 'till i pushed, the ones just before pushing were the most painful thing i ever felt but only lasted an hour or two. Pushing didn't hurt at all though, barely even felt the 'ring of fire' just a warm sensation. I loved my labour, gas and air was good as was the birth pool.


----------



## whirlwind

If you fight your contractions and tense up and writhe around in pain like when you bash your leg on the bed frame in the dark, they will be terrible and hurt like hell. If you can keep yourself calm, relaxed, and focused on working WITH your body instead of fighting it, you will do better.

My contractions were painful, but they only lasted about 90 seconds, then I got a 5 minute break before the next one would start. Pushing was more uncomfortable than painful, but it was at least a good feeling to be making progress.

Honestly, appendicitis and having my appendix removed was much, much more painful than having a baby.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Honstly worst pain I ever felt. I didn't believe anyone when they told me it was painful. The contractions are horrible. I was induced and it was all fine until they broke my waters then contractions came fast and long. Epidural was awesome, I held out without as long as I could. The epidural did wear off at the end and I felt the delivery and it wasnt too bad. Once the heads out and done its much less painful. I would do it again tonight if I could, the feeling you get once little one has arrived is something you can't even explain. Not a big fan of the recovery though! lol


----------



## chuck

No pain at all until he crowned then it was burny/stingy but no not painful.

Very Very Very intense there is nothing else you can compare it to hence why so many people say it is painful because it's the closest thing you can compare to it.

Take a look around though and you'll find plenty of threads here chock full of people saying other things are way more painful than labour and birth. 

Educate yourself about labour and birth, fear will make you tesne and if you are tense things will hurt and make you more scared...vicious circle.

Epidural isnt a cure all, it has risks to you and baby, don't just think opting for one will be a solution - there are other brilliant ways to cope with the most awesome experience you will ever have. Positioning, movements, water, breathing and hypnobirthing toname a few. 

Don't listen to horror stories of agony, look for the positive stories and keep calm.


----------



## snowfia

The pain was horrible in all honesty. I was 7cm when I got to hospital and I'd say it wasn't that bad even then. It got really bad just before I started pushing. I only had g&a which I wasn't allowed whilst pushing so for me that was most painful.
But as soon as she was out the pain completely disappeared.


----------



## nickyXjayno

Every one told me I'd have period pains that would get more frequent and intense but I didn't.
My waters broke and it was like an all over body cramp which took my breath away.
My contractions started at 3 in 10 minutes lasting 40/50 seconds.
Within 3 hours there was no break between them, it was as if I'd been on an induction drip.
Every time I had a contraction it was like my whole body was in pain, not just my tummy.
I did only have gas and air though!
Would never have got through it if it weren't for my other half, staring into his eyes and breathing together is what got me through it.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

It is painful yes, but personally I found it a 'mind over matter' type pain. If i concentrated on the pain, I kind of felt overwhelmed and broke down and couldnt cope with it, but if I kept concentrating on something else and breathing through them, I could cope.


----------



## SouthernC

When I was in full blown labor, about an hour before I started pushing was when it got painful, the delivery, well the contractions are what was painful actually delivery him wasn't that painful it was the contractions that were so so painful.


----------



## Azurei

whirlwind said:


> If you fight your contractions and tense up and writhe around in pain like when you bash your leg on the bed frame in the dark, they will be terrible and hurt like hell. If you can keep yourself calm, relaxed, and focused on working WITH your body instead of fighting it, you will do better.
> 
> My contractions were painful, but they only lasted about 90 seconds, then I got a 5 minute break before the next one would start. Pushing was more uncomfortable than painful, but it was at least a good feeling to be making progress.
> 
> Honestly, appendicitis and having my appendix removed was much, much more painful than having a baby.

^ This, keeping relaxed and going with it, instead of fighting it and panicking makes it a lot easier, well, that was my experience but then I never really panicked, just got on with it, I sort of went into a trance where I was just letting my body do it's thing and trusting in it completely.

I have had three babies and can honestly say childbirth is no where near the worst pain I have ever felt in my life, not even close, I have been in pain so bad I passed out (due to a health issue that has caused internal organ damage over the past 12 years), and childbirth was nothing compared, with two of my children I didn't even know I was in labour as I had 'pains' for weeks that were exactly the same and just ignored them as they eased off around 3-4am, figured I would know real labour pains when they happened, everyone says you know a contraction when you feel it, but if I had a fourth I wouldn't know the difference between false contractions and real ones even now, although braxton hicks were not painful at all and totally different. With my second I had no pain to start with and knew I was starting labour because my waters went spectacularly when I just got to bed (had a towel nearby so not a drop on the bed or the floor haha, I was so chuffed about that :dohh:). 

With my third baby I had to check if I was dilated to know if I was in labour, and felt the bag of waters bulging like a really really shiny ball pushing through the cervix, I figured if nothing was going on I would try to get back to sleep, this was a half hour after the pains had started and I didn't really think this was it but I was 14 days overdue so forever hopeful, I was obviously very dilated (I don't recommend checking because of infection but I felt I had to know due to complications with my 2nd baby although the labour was perfect for me and baby was fine in the end, I needed to avoid a homebirth), my labours are fast, so I quickly got to hossie and was found to be 8cm and still walking about talking through contractions, baby was out shortly after, very shocked from the quick birth, overall it was just over an hour after I felt pains like really tight braxton hicks, and my contractions were 3 minutes long and going off the scale on the monitor apparently! 

The only bit of labour I found quite painful and ended up screaming at the midwife was when I had my first, labour was just over 5 hours in, I was close to fully dilated and the midwife told me there was a lip of cervix in the way, she gave it 10 minutes and said she needed to check me again, without even telling me what she was doing she moved the cervical lip herself, right during a contraction, so that was pretty sore and I screamed at her to get off me, but it was very very quick and soon forgotton.

With my first labour I had gas and air and pethidine, the pethidine made me fall asleep, even when pushing so that took 40mins, I vowed never to have it again as it made me feel so out of control, with my two other labours I just had some gas and air at the end, it didn't do much but I found it hilarious once a contraction had passed as I was fuzzy headed and making everyone laugh with the things I was coming out with! So I made the most of it :haha:

Another thing, I found my second labour was more painful, and at the end it was becoming a bit unbearable, but this bit didn't last long before he was born, 10mins of pushing. I think I was just fed up as the whole way through my contractions never let up, one would just start to ease off then it would peak again and it would never completely go, I think this was because my waters had totally gone so there was no cushioning, I never got a break, my uterus really knows how to go for it! :wacko:

Anyway, each birth experience is different, and I think if you truly trust in your bodies ability it makes the whole experience a lot less worrying and more relaxing which in turn helps you to deal with it better. 

Personally I felt better when I could feel everything that was going on, so I knew how to position myself to help the baby out, my 3rd was back to back, my bag of waters was pushed out first, intact and had to be popped by the midwife, then baby descended very fast straight into my pelvis and rotated all over the place to be able to get out, and yet he was out in one contraction, the urge to push took over and there was nothing I could do to stop it, it probably didn't help with his shock, he pooped all over me when they put him on me, twice!! But for me the pain wasn't all that, and I really tried to relax into it, so I really do think there is some kind of connection there, the only thing that really panicked me at times in my pregnancy was the thought of a c-section, so I put that thought out of my mind as much as possible, strangely with my first it wasn't something I ever worried about, more with my 3rd! No idea why. 

Also if the pain really is too much and you're not coping well, there are options available to you, my best friend had an epidural and sat watching the fireworks going off as it was fireworks night, and reading magazines, then she was ready, baby wooshed out with a load of water and she didn't feel very much at all, overall she had a great experience.

I cannot stress enough how awesome raspberry leaf tea is, it's just....awesome! I swear my third was born so fast because of this stuff (and my labours were already pretty fast, 1st 6hours 5, 2nd 2 hours 55mins), and that's probably why my contractions were 3 minutes long, and I didn't even notice they were that long, the midwife told my partner as him and my mother were wondering about what the monitor was doing and what my contractions were up to :coffee:

Overall during my last labour we all just had a good time of it, me sneaking my partner gas and saying hilarious things to anyone who would listen, it was a great experience, if short!

One other thing people often don't mention with labour, when you start to push it can sometimes (but not always) feel as if you are pushing against a brick wall, that baby will never come, you might worry that baby is stuck, I remember so well this feeling with my last baby, he was out incredibly fast but it felt to me like I was not getting anywhere at all, when really I was pushing very well, so if it feels this way and the midwife is telling you that you are pushing well and baby is coming down, then you can believe them!

This was a lot longer than I intended, but I really wanted to reassure you that labor does not have to be excruciating, or terrifying, and to back that up with the experiences that make me believe that, I really hope you can take some comfort from this and that your mind is put at ease at least to some degree, whatever happens in labor you will do yourself proud! I doubt I will have another child, due to the damage done to my ovaries and bowel, but if I did I would greatly look forward to the birth, it is one of the most profound, special and defining experiences of a womans life, and like so many other women, I too said that I would go through it all again straight after baby popped out! Even those who find labour excruciating often say this, the reward is worth all the pain in the world, but as I say it doesn't have to hurt that badly. 

Regards and best wishes :hugs:

Azurei


----------



## Azurei

Forgot to say, pushing hurt less than the contractions, it was really odd but it was a relief to be able to push as it felt so right, and the contractions eased to practically nothing, and my body took over, it's not the same for all women but a lot to experience this.


----------



## MummyNovember

Not going to deny it, it is horrible. But once you get going your body sort of..deals with it! U get used to the pain eventually. Its the pushing stage that was allot of hard work! I was pushing for 3hrs an ended up having to be cut (which doesnt hurt btw..well it didnt for me!) but it was all worth it in the end!


----------



## Crumbsx

It's different for everyone :)
My labour was great. I felt slightly uncomfertable but no pain, I've had headaches that hurt more :rofl: I'd do it again and again, honestly I felt no pain.


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*I was induced and found that the beginning (the cervix thinning out) was the worst! I didnt think the actual labour was as bad as i thought it would be, its a different kind of pain and not unbareable. I went in there with the birth plan of every drug under the sun eventually leading up to an epi and then managed to do it all on gas and air... and im usually a bloody wimp!! x x x*


----------



## PinkGlitter87

Crumbsx said:


> It's different for everyone :)
> My labour was great. I felt slightly uncomfertable but no pain, I've had headaches that hurt more :rofl: I'd do it again and again, honestly I felt no pain.

*I agree, i found toothache to be much worse!! ha ha x x x*


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Im so glad someone made this topic as this will be my first baby too . My pain threshold is pretty much zero when it comes to pain, i moan at headaches so i have no idea what ill be like in labour :lol!:..But reading the other ladies views who have been through it have somewhat reassured me about the labour ill experience in 3 months time hehe _


----------



## lizardbreath

It will be the most painful thing you will ever go through but its worth every minute


----------



## Blue_star

Did you have an epidural? because I plan on having one.


----------



## AimeeM

My first birth I was so scared and opted for the epi early. My second I was so relaxed and calm it was great, felt more uncomfortable than painful but he got stuck on the way out which in turn made me nervous and uncomfortable for my third birth on which he was back to back which made a very, very painful labour and birth (he was born face up).

The epi is great if you are not great at keeping your cool. It has no effect on your mental state so is a much nicer option than opiates which are seriously mind altering. If you want to remember your whole birth then maybe opt to stay away from Pethadine, Diamorphine.

I had an epidural with all 3, the first it was too much and could feel nothing, the second didn't work it only numbed the right side of my belly and the third worked exactly how it should. It numbed out my contractions but wore off completely for the pushing stage.


----------



## Lozdi

With my first I had a 10 hour labour which was made worse by starting at bedtime lol I was very tired, but the pain wasn't completely terrible, it was like bad period cramps. I was so tired at the end they wanted to get a doctor in but I was scared of forceps so out came my son at the next contraction, through sheer force of will! I have had toothaches worse than childbirth aswell, much worse. Our bodies know what to do in labour, but not what to do with a toothache :haha:

Second baby 3 hour labour, got to hospital, was shown into the room with a bed at chest height. The midwife asked if I wanted the bed lower I said Nope thats perfect- hung on to it, and out shot my second son like he was on a water slide! It was great fun, I gave birth 17 minutes after arriving at the hospital in a taxi, the midwife had to catch him! :haha: It didn't hurt one bit!

I am pregnant with my third and I honestly greatly look forward to going into labour, giving birth is amazing and yes it hurts some more than others but you will forget when you see your baby. I had a bit of gas and air with the first but it made me feel drunk and I didn't find that productive. No pain relief required with second, just something to hold onto and a midwife to catch my baby! No stitches with either, which was lucky because my first was 8lb 12 as difficult as it sounds, it is helpful if you can try to relax that area when baby is coming out.


----------



## goddess25

First time around I did all of my labour at home and got to the hospital and 9.5cm dilated and it really wasn't too bad. It was painful but I was excited. I knew that every pain was bringing me closer to my baby. I tried G&A when I got to the hospital but never liked it.

Second time around it was very painful and I cried at times, however it was the most intense experience of my life. My labour till birth was just over 3 hours so it was very fast and I got to very active labour quickly so I wasn't sure that I could cope with it, then my daughter was born. It was the most perfect labour.

I cannot wait to do it again.


----------



## goddess25

The difference with labour pain and other pains especially chronic pain thats long lasting is that labour pain totally has an aim and you know that it is only going to last till your baby is out.


----------



## MyGummybear

Honestly, to me it's not the most painful thing you can ever experience..if you get an epidural. I never screamed or shouted while having either of my sons. I had a dirt bike wreck once that was just about as bad pain as labor. I just stay calm and still during full on contractions before the epidural and some people say the epidural is painful, but to me it did not bother me one bit. It's not as bad as some people make it out to be. But then again, I just might have a high tolerance for pain, I don't know.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

alot of people told me before i had my LO that it was the worse pain they have ever felt and it was horrible and all that horrible stuff but I dont think it is nearly as bad as what people say well it wasnt for me. Yes it is very painful but come one a baby is coming out of your body of course there is going to be pain I went through my labor on just gas and air and i didnt need it till i was already 6 cms and honestly could have gone longer. The bext thing I ever did was walking up and down my room and as i had each contraction my sister would tell me to slowly breathe in and slowly breathe out and everytime i blew out a breathe she rubbed down my arms as if with every breathe she was pushing the pain away and it was amazing!!!! Transition and the contractions right before you need to push are pretty bad but I definitely wouldnt have said it was the most horrible thing i could have gone through. My LO is only 9 weeks and I cant wait to have the next one and I am not in the slightest worried about the pain. But everyone is different but I just thought I would share a lighter side and tell you its not that bad for everyone! the more you freak out the worse it gets i think there were a few times i lost it a little and let fear take over and the pain got worse the mind is a very powerful thing. good luck and I hope it all goes great for you and try to relax!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First was bad not as bad was expecting very long & tiring.

Second... i had spd truely bad but on my pelvis/groin.not so much the "labour"


----------



## Elizax

I found it very painful, my whole labour was back to back from 2am till 7pm that night, so my contractions and pushing were agonizing on top of the actual burning pain of giving birth.
For me the contractions were the most painful of it all :flow:


----------



## emyandpotato

In retrospect it was alright although very long and tiring. At the time though I made a mental note to myself to get an epidural next time :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I really do think it is different for everyone. For me, it wasn't like any other kind of pain I had experienced before. It's not like a hurt yourself/broken leg kind of pain, but more of a progressive, intense but productive kind of pain and it makes all the difference that it is for a reason imo! I had a long labour and it was HARD work. I remember saying at the end "they don't call it labour for nothing!!" but I wouldn't say it was comparable to any other type of pain I have experienced. The worst bits for me was at around 4cm (she was back to back and I all of a sudden got contraction upon contraction with no break) then it was manageable, then her head crowing was extremely painful but that only lasted a minute or two.


----------



## wilbz

the first i only got to 4 cm before emergency c section but coped well as i was progressing steadily, the other two labours were hell but both only lasted 1h 30 each


----------



## sequeena

More painful than I can describe but I'm willing to do it all again!


----------



## UkCath

emyandpotato said:


> In retrospect it was alright although very long and tiring. At the time though I made a mental note to myself to get an epidural next time :haha:

I could have written this! And now with number two on the way Im still thinking I'll go as natural as possible again but there is a part of me that remembers that mid-labor thought that i should of had an epidural!


----------

